# iTunes on Linux



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I tried using Wine, but it didn't work (Wine in itself isn't that great...)

Does anyone know a way to get iTunes to run on Linux?


----------



## utanja (Oct 22, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> I tried using Wine, but it didn't work (Wine in itself isn't that great...)
> 
> Does anyone know a way to get iTunes to run on Linux?


VMWARE????


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I've tried. It almost can't be done. Virtualization still requires you to use Windoze and, IMHO, is not a valid solution.

iTunes was, years ago, the one thing between me and M$-free but I've now found aTunes which does a LOT of what iTunes does and is cross-platform. I know that's not the answer you want but I've been where you are and finally decided to give Amarok, XMMS, aTunes, et cetera a chance.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What about Banshee? I know getting Windows apps to run via wine can be a pain in the rear but CrossOver seems to do it well and fairly easily. I've used CrossOver in the past to get QuickTime support on Linux and it worked pretty well.

Peace...


----------



## mickyt1992 (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you mean it wont work. As in it wont play music, it wont open up. Did you even install it properly. 

I don't know what version you are using but I use 7.2, but i don't use it as it is so slow and frustrating. Most of the the time it doesnt even play music without jumps. 

There are instructions on the internet. But i would sujest using Amarok and Gtkpod. 
Rhythmbox works also. But Amarok is far better. However you need GTKpod to move your songs on to the ipod.


----------



## Zeroday (Dec 23, 2007)

Try this

http://www.banshee-project.org/Main_Page

or this

http://www.codeweavers.com/

Crossover office can make stuff compatible with linux - but isn't freeware.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> What about Banshee? I know getting Windows apps to run via wine can be a pain in the rear but CrossOver seems to do it well and fairly easily. I've used CrossOver in the past to get QuickTime support on Linux and it worked pretty well.
> 
> Peace...





Zeroday said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.banshee-project.org/Main_Page
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is there an echo in here. 

Peace...


----------



## Zeroday (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL  I'm sorry.. I didn't notice his post - my oops.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It's all good. I know that other poster VERY well. 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> I tried using Wine, but it didn't work (Wine in itself isn't that great...)
> 
> Does anyone know a way to get iTunes to run on Linux?


Is there a reason you want itunes?
What is it that you want to accomplish?
When I used XP, itunes was the second application I removed.
Right after No rt On.
From all the pre-installed shtuff.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

RootbeaR said:


> Is there a reason you want itunes?
> What is it that you want to accomplish?
> When I used XP, itunes was the second application I removed.
> Right after No rt On.
> From all the pre-installed shtuff.



You can manage your Apple ID from within iTunes (rather than logging on to apple.com and doing it from there).
You can buy music, movies, and TV shows from the iTunes store.
More reliable connection to iPod than all the Linux iTunes-alternatives I tried (none of which would even recognize my iPod).
iTunes is used to authorize the computer so you can play protected music that you got from the iTunes store.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> You can manage your Apple ID from within iTunes (rather than logging on to apple.com and doing it from there).
> You can buy music, movies, and TV shows from the iTunes store.
> More reliable connection to iPod than all the Linux iTunes-alternatives I tried (none of which would even recognize my iPod).
> iTunes is used to authorize the computer so you can play protected music that you got from the iTunes store.


So I can't just buy stuff from them? I have to be able to use apples software on a MS OS?
Sounds more like a lease than a sale/purchase.

My girlfriends Creative Zen VPlus works fine here on PCLinuxOS with Amarok.
My friend just got his wife an ipod for Christmas, I will let you know if it works as easy/well, but I am going away for a few days. He has PCLinuxOS as well.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## PCLinux!!! (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like to get iTunes for PCLinux so I can put music on an iPod

Maybe there is an alternate program for PCLinux, any suggestions

E-mail suggestions please [email protected]


----------



## minoruhackerguy (May 7, 2008)

PCLinux!!! said:


> I would like to get iTunes for PCLinux so I can put music on an iPod
> 
> Maybe there is an alternate program for PCLinux, any suggestions
> 
> E-mail suggestions please [email protected]


..... not to sound rude dude, but did you even look at the rest of this thread. ^_^;; You can't use Itunes on linux without a lot and a lot of tweaking(and know-how). Putting it simply, for the most part, it's buggy and not worth it. :-/

There is one big problem with not having itunes... that's the fact that any music that was purchased from the itunes store has to have the DRM (copyright protection) removed to be used with linux. That is an article in itself and is becoming increasingly harder to do. Really though, even if you DO use itunes, it would be smart to remove all drm from your music. Apple can change the usage rights you agreed to when you made an apple account at any time without getting in trouble.. (it's in the licence agreement) That being said, one day you might go to burn a cd and have itunes say you can't burn anything anymore... Put simply, itunes can, after they take over the music industry, do what ever the hell they want. >:{

Another option for ipod and music management I love is Songbird. It's built after Mozilla and is a web browser also. The best part about it is that it has a lot fewer dependencies that Bashee or Rythmbox and has Media search features that let you download DRM free music from websites like Skreemr.com .


----------

